# Bamboo advice?



## Chris

I am looking to place a bamboo screen foliage in an area roughly 10x25 against the side of a driveway blocking the view of a hideous purple home (still left untouched and unrepaired from Katrina) next to my parent's home. I have been researching the clumping vs. running bamboo and other facets to consider such as draining, sun, spread, etc. I would like something that can tolerate high humidity, basically full sun, and grow to about 10-12 ft in height (if that is possible) --- I have been told that bamboo and its inherent growth factors will limit its effectiveness in the first several years. Is this true and can anyone shed any light on this plant and what would be an ideal specimen for my needs? (speciality such as varigated, striped, tear drop or other bamboo is definately considered welcome likewise) 

Thanks so much in advance!
Andy


----------



## mark777

Sounds as though your better schooled in Bamboo then I am...the only thing I might add is "Once it starts it's nearly impossible to KILL".

I thought most all bamboo flourishes in high humidity?? No?

Mark


----------



## Chris

Heck, there are hundreds of different specimens of bamboo from what I have gathered over the years. I do a great deal of chinese calligraphy as a hobby and I have collected and studied a great deal of interest from bamboo from that perspective. I know the running bamboo is quite prolific in spreading and controlling. Actually lots of bamboo are tolerant down to -25C and plenty of it grows up high in the mountains. Usually the colder region bamboo will be spreading type and the tropical and sub-tropical will be clumping type. Trying to find a decent tropical that is also a runner and somewhat decorative and unique.

Still looking. 
:captain:


----------



## OleGrandWizard

I am aware of a popular kind which I believe is called Bambosa.
I had a yellow striped version on my property in AL. I will check on the precise name. I believe as you have stated most of it is the "clumping" variety. Meaning that you will have to plant alot of these and they won't take over the whole neighborhood. I have seen some runners literally take over a couple hundred square feet a year at least. In addition, a lot of the unique color versions of bamboo are quite expensive and remember that most bamboo takes several years to become fully established. So, if you want a screen that will show early results you might want to consider some else to plant with the bamboo or you will be spending alot for the 30-50G versions for year 1.


----------



## Fordfarm

Pampas Grass?


----------



## LPBOLENS

Unless you are willing to fight it off, the running types can be VERY invasive. I would consider almost any screening plant except runner-propagated bamboo.

I have some by my shed that locally is referred to as "American Bamboo" and it will take over and choke out anything in its path. It laughs off herbicides, and I am beginning to think only salting the ground will stop it; the only way I keep it under control is to agressively mow it down when it starts out into the lawn.

In the spring, once it has broken through the ground, it can grow inches per day. You can almost watch it getting taller!! It is the plant from hell.


----------



## Chris

From hell?    Did someone call?

HEHE...I agree the running types can be total bear of a problem
but the clumping ones are more than easy to contain...easier than azaleas or other common shrubs.


----------



## Live Oak

I thought for a moment you might be raising some Chinese Panda bears.  yumyum


----------



## Live Oak

Seriously, I was thinking that perhap if you could find some wild cane; that would probably be your best bet. Not sure if it grows in your area but we have large patches of it in forested areas around here in TN.


----------



## Spike

Bambusa multiplex golden godess

This would be perfect for what you described.


----------



## Chris

Spike.....Wow, welcome....haven't seen you around. Thanks. I will look into this variety and report back....

Chief, no panda bears....Am I that weird? Wait, don't answer that.
yumyum yumyum yumyum 

HMMMM, PANDAS FOR DINNER?
:eat: :eat: :eat:


----------



## OleGrandWizard

I checked and I had the Bambusa Alphonse Karr variety. I think Spike is right on and perfect with his recommendation. The AK version grew much taller than 10' (want to say about 25') but all of these seem to grow very quickly in tropical climates. Now, are you going to try to buy locally? 

Spike, do you know how easy it is to divide the rhizomes and transport? I may have some bamboo that I want to relocate and spread to other areas.


----------



## Spike

*Transplant*

I don't think it is very difficult, but I have never done it. I think it depends on the type/size. Meaning, the smaller varieties could be easy, but some of the larger/timber types could be difficult.

The Golden Goddess is a VERY tight screen. 5 gallon pot 2-3 feet apart would fill in, in about 2 years.


----------



## Chris

Thanks for the perfect information, Spike. I will see about getting this variety. Do you know what a fair market price is for this in 5G sizes generally? Just trying not to get price-gouged (sorry, I am little jaded with the prices of things in LA and MS these days with the post-Katrina madness)

Thanks again!


----------



## Spike

I got it online. It looks like it is the same price I paid three years ago. Great time of year to get it and plant it too. $35/5 gal.

Bamboo Sourcery


----------



## LPBOLENS

Try the website http://caldwellhort.com/html/bamboo.html for additional information (and pictures) of various bamboo species, their habit, and their cold tolerance. Some pretty impressive sizes available.

I shudder to think what the result would be of allowing my northern Illinois, "plant from hell" bamboo to grow in a warmer, more humid climate.mg: mg:


----------



## OleGrandWizard

Recall that you do chinese writing, Andy --- perhaps the bamboo will be good for use in your hobby or pens for the writing or fishing or something. Any thoughts into that? Best of luck! sounds like you got some sound advice!


----------



## Glenn9643

My good wishes to any of you who plant bamboo.
My experience has been that it's right up there with kudzu as an invasive.
I had a large clump that I bought along with a house about thirty years ago. Don't know the variety, but it didn't spread TOO fast if you kept the grass around it mowed short. I made the decision to get rid of it after a few months. After cutting it with a ditchblade the only way to remove it was by digging up the rhizomes. I didn't have a tractor at that time, so you can imagine the fun I had with an axe, pick, shovel, and prybar trying to clear it out. After that I'm afraid to try any of it.


----------



## Chris

I think all things considered Bamboo being the grass it is...will spread out over time, even the clumping variety. I think when people have introduced very agressive running-type bamboo in a tropical (inherently clumping type only environment) --- it will take off like wildfire and thus it gets a bad reputation. Like any grass or hay field left unattended, it can and will get out of hand. I have heard that it is hard to remove completely though. Trying to procure some nearby in LA or MS before mail-ordering but it might be difficult. 

As far as the chinese calligraphy question, OGW, I have been praticing it for years and usually mail order the brushes (you use a variety of brushes and different animal hairs to achieve different styles and finishes with the writing) but I have used plenty of dried out bamboo upon which to paint and also store accessories etc. Bamboo is a VERY beneficial grass - allowing shoots to be eaten, wood for almost anything under the sun including common crafts, woodwork, fencing, flooring, writing, fishing etc...

Spike, do I have to be concerned with using a windscreen in the first couple of years or just some hardy supports? Any recommendations?

Thanks again!
:bouncy:


----------



## Spike

No windscreen or support will be needed. This is a VERY tight clumper. It can also be cut like a shrub. There is one section in mine where it trim it back, and it is doing wonderfully.

I get lots of compliments on my bamboo and most my neighbors are now hooked.


----------



## Chris

Thanks, Spike. Do you have any pictures? What can I expect the first couple years? Anything useful or not until it gets established?
I am not expecting much, but with good moisture and good humidity, sunlight and soil, it might come along nicely!


----------



## Spike

I will try to get a picture this weekend. As you said, it is grass so watering is crtical in the begining until it is established. I use Miricle Grow lawn fertilizer and it does wonders.

If you planted it now, you might get a handful of new shoots per plant this summer. By next year, you will be getting any where from 10 - 20, following years could be 30 - 60. It really takes off. Don't let that scare you though. It does stay very contained. Very tight.

By next summer it should be about 6-8 feet tall.

You have ideal conditions there, so it will grow well.


----------



## Spike

Grabbed this off the web. I bet this one is about 7-10 years old. Reason being that it is fairly wide at the base. Although in 2-3 years, you will get that height and density.


----------



## Chris

> _Originally posted by Spike _
> *I got it online. It looks like it is the same price I paid three years ago. Great time of year to get it and plant it too. $35/5 gal.
> 
> Bamboo Sourcery *


I found it locally (well about 2 hours around here) --- found 5G variety for around $25 a plant. Thought it was a good idea and I figured I needed at least 10 of them. I had him put them on hold until I got the area finished! OH, by the way Spike....Does this bamboo allow for any groundcover underneath? I have seen pictures with some sort of aztec grass planted below or near the edge. Is this feasible? 

Thanks!!!
Andy


----------



## Spike

Sure you can do that. Keep in mind that the shoots will be moving out slowly year-to-year, so they may eventually start invading that grass. However, if that does happen, all you have to do is snap off the shoot.

However, I'm not sure what the competition for water would be.


----------



## Glenn9643

I ran across this site and thought some of you guys with bamboo interests might enjoy:

http://www.gardenbanter.co.uk/forumdisplay.php?f=10


----------



## Chris

The 1st year it sleeps,
The 2nd year it creeps,
The 3rd year it leaps.

Apparently a bamboo rhyme...but sounds like a politician's agenda after taking office..... HAHAHA


----------



## Chris

Ok, going to probably go with Bambusa Tuldoides in the 10-15G pot range. Nice clumping bamboo that will be perfect in size and shape for my yard area. Got an area about 10' wide by 40' long to fill in. Was thinking 5 or 6 plants down the line to fill in or maybe 5 with more cover plants and grasses for the first few years to add fill. Will the purple mountain or other grasses take too much out of the soil from the bamboo? Any other recommended covers for this area if any? 

If I chop the clums off top (top the trees) then I will guarantee no more height (I am almost 100% certain of this, let me know) - too bad grass is not like this. (haha) --- want to keep them at about 10-12 foot height. If I restrict the height, will it produce more clums faster? Thanks so much!


----------



## OleGrandWizard

_Originally posted by admin _
*



If I chop the clums off top (top the trees) then I will guarantee no more height (I am almost 100% certain of this, let me know) - too bad grass is not like this. (haha) --- want to keep them at about 10-12 foot height. If I restrict the height, will it produce more clums faster? Thanks so much!

Click to expand...

*You are right, Andy ------------------> chop, chop and growing tall 

they will stop! Make sure not to top them all at the same height or

it may look a bit strange.

Best of luck --- send us some pictures


----------

